# Red X's in left pane Icons



## Berg-Man (Apr 7, 2003)

With Internet Explorer on 3 different computers I'm not able to view the envelope Icons.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

IE explorer sux.


----------



## Enviroguy (Sep 1, 2006)

Mozilla Firefox with the improved looks of the Noia skin is the way to go.


----------



## Stan (Jun 17, 2005)

I also see 7 small red cross instead of icons in the main page of the forum using both: IE8 and Google Chrome. Firefox works fine...
All the best,

Stan


----------



## Morry (Feb 2, 2003)

Same here. I HATE the new look of this place.


----------



## Stan (Jun 17, 2005)

the problem is still here... I see many red cross in the main page of the forum

Stan


----------



## yimsta (Sep 5, 2009)

Google chrome pwns all


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> the problem is still here... I see many red cross in the main page of the forum
> 
> Stan


The missing images (subforum_link.png and category_forum_new_lock.png) created. They were missing from the vBulletin product set.
I apologize for the quality of







but that's the best I can do with my current tools.


----------



## Stan (Jun 17, 2005)

Problem solved, thank you! 

Stan


----------



## stoneridge (Jan 29, 2007)

What do the colours signify ?


----------

